# Telephone Adapter for use in Portugal and question about internet provider



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm bringing my US-bought laptop to Portugal and have read on walkabouttravel.com that two kinds of phone jacks are in use there, the Denmark /Portugal (#22DEPT) and the North American RJ11. Which one will I most likely encounter? I wonder if I should buy the adapter for the 22DEPT, or whether RJ11 is widely used in which case I wouldn't need an adapter at all. 

Also, what's available for internet service? Will they service foreigners? I won't have a Portuguese bank account since I'll be there for only 6 months, and not sure that I will register as a resident (don't have medical insurance). 

Thanks.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> I'm bringing my US-bought laptop to Portugal and have read on walkabouttravel.com that two kinds of phone jacks are in use there, the Denmark /Portugal (#22DEPT) and the North American RJ11. Which one will I most likely encounter? I wonder if I should buy the adapter for the 22DEPT, or whether RJ11 is widely used in which case I wouldn't need an adapter at all.
> 
> Also, what's available for internet service? Will they service foreigners? I won't have a Portuguese bank account since I'll be there for only 6 months, and not sure that I will register as a resident (don't have medical insurance).
> 
> Thanks.


RJ11 is the prevalent jack but unless you are a true masochist I wouldn't bother with dialup. Depending on where you are going to be staying you may well have access to Wi-Fi but the best bet would be to go for a USB 3G Modem which is available on a pay as you go basis from either of the three major mobile phone service providers. It's been discussed often in this and other forums so a search will come up with more info


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

No, I don't want dialup. I use DSL here in the US, for which I need a telephone jack. You're saying that a USB 3G modem does not require a phone jack? Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> No, I don't want dialup. I use DSL here in the US, for which I need a telephone jack. You're saying that a USB 3G modem does not require a phone jack? Thanks for the suggestion.


Indeed a USB 3G Modem does not require a phone jack it plugs into a USB socket on the PC (hence the name  )

It is not possible to plug a PC into a phone line using an RJ11 unless it is to connect via dialup.

If you attach an ADSL modem to your phone line (using an RJ11 patch cable) then it will after due processing give you an Ethernet out socket (RJ45) which you can connect to your laptop.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, thanks for the info. Some of it goes over my head, but I got the gist of it.

Is all I need to bring a power plug adapter then? I'm looking at this one online 
http://www.walkabouttravelgear.com/4G.htm
Will that work?

I'm also looking at this all-in-one adapter with surge protector
http://www.walkabouttravelgear.com/ts237.htm
and since I would need an additional adapter for the UK too, the cost isn't much more. I'm just wondering if the surge protector component is good to have, or if I should stick with the smaller individual adapters. 

As you can see, I'm clueless about any of this stuff.

Thanks.

My laptop doesn't need a converter.

I'll search USB 3G for additional info.


----------



## msblue (Nov 10, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> OK, thanks for the info. Some of it goes over my head, but I got the gist of it.
> 
> Is all I need to bring a power plug adapter then? I'm looking at this one online
> #4G European Grounded "Shuko" Adapter. Walkabout Travel Gear (tm)
> ...


Have been recently to UK and France with Mac laptop I bought in June - next to top level, whatever version that makes it. Had no problems connecting once I found the local free WiFi connection places - either cafe, hotel, friend's house, parking lot, wherever. And the connections were all fast. You can purchase in UK or France (and I would suppose also Portugal) the same gadget sold here by Verison and others to 'plug' into the side of your laptop to connect you, and then pay by the hours or days. Alternatively you can pay for 'hotspot' connections online, once again by hours or days, you just need to find the 'hotspots'. When in Portugal, buy in portugal, without the 'contract' as you won't have a Portuguese bank account - don't purchase in UK before going elsewhere as then you pay 'roaming' charges as well, or so I was told. I carry a simple adapter for my power cord for Europe and UK - I think that there's surge protector built into that white box, but don't quote me on that - I never had any problems from power fluxuations until I got back to CA. However, I might look into that myself since I'd hate to loose that necessary item.


----------

